# what s your favorite part of deer camp



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

My favorite part of deer camp is enjoying the fire and talking **** about things.

also I love talking about our old deer hunting seasons.

So tell me your favorite part


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Cooking.....Fresh deer liver, onions and bacon. Home fried potatoes, onions and green pepper. Fresh tender loins. Any left over last years sausage. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Sitting up all night playing cards by the fire light. Then trying to go hunting the next morning on 2 hours of sleep! One time everyone in camp was hunting with .30-06s so we played poker and used .30-06 ammo for chips. By the end of the game I had every round in camp! Then I got to feeling sorry for the other guys and gave them some ammo.

The food ain't all that bad eiother!


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

not being somewhere else, :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

oatsboy said:


> not being somewhere else, :beer:


 ahhh yes I agree :beer:


----------

